# DTC P0173 Help!



## maddZ28 (Dec 5, 2005)

My car threw out YET ANOTHER DTC today.. Its acting choppy in acceleration like you would have if your coil/injector wasnt working but only more so at the lower rpms (around 1000). Yet the car still has bad acceleration through the powerband. I didnt get a Check Engine Light so I checked the computer anyway and I got three codes; P0173, P0306, and P0150. Now, Ive gotten P030X codes once on this vehicle and have gotten the matter resolved many times before--same with the P0150 code or bad O2 sensor. But my confusion is with the P0173 code which just vaguely states "Fuel Trim". Ive no clue where to start with this issue anyone know anything about it?


----------



## markm (Aug 5, 2005)

Clean the Maf sensor. 

This webpage has related information. 

http://www.fordscorpio.co.uk/obd2scan5.htm


----------



## maddZ28 (Dec 5, 2005)

Got any good suggestions on a brand because the ones ive looked at dont even state if it leaves a residue and also says to use only on non-EFI vehicles.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

read all the posts until you find the information you want.
http://lockedthread.maxima.org/showthread.php?p=3740266


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

If you currently have a bad O2 sensor replace it, and reset all codes. That could be setting the fuel trim code. What are the other codes in words?


----------



## maddZ28 (Dec 5, 2005)

P0306 is a Cylinder #6 Misfire... or basically a problem with the fuel injector or coil. The car's been randomly picking cylinders to create this problem with.. Ive had 3 P030X codes in the past 2 years.. each will accompany sluggish performance and bad gas mileage. P0150 is one of the O2 Sensors.. the car sets this code off periodically whenever it feels like.. This O2 sensor has been replaced millions of times and it keeps being set. I just got a P0136 code which is the other O2 Sensor just this weekend. Theres speculation that there is a burnt valve for one of the cylinders as the exhaust tries to pull back into the pipe on each revolution of the engine... if anyone knows what im talking about here (hold a dollar up to the tailpipe while car is running.. if the exhaust tries to suck it into the pipe.. yada yada.. anyway my friend told me that, he tried the little experiment on the car and it sure enough tried to suck a twenty back into the engine... but ive never heard of the experiment so I dont know..) This car has been nothin but a nightmare lately.. so Im thinking off selling it off. Hell, as it is... My '01 Z28 gets similar gas mileage [95 Max Auto: 21/28 - 01 Z28 Auto: 18/26 -- only 2-3mpg difference.] She's nice and all even with the messed up front end.. but shes getting costly.


----------

